# USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports



## MDXDave (22. November 2016)

*USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Hallo, ich hab ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Problem.

Ich hab mir ein Lenovo Yoga 900 zugelegt, welches 1xUSB 2.0 und 2xUSB 3.0 Ports besitzt. Ich bekomme jedoch ums verrecken kein USB 2.0 Gerät an den beiden USB 3.0 Ports zum laufen. USB 3.0 Geräte funktionieren dagegen sowohl am USB 2.0 Port, als auch am USB 3.0 Port. 

Als Betriebssystem kommt Windows 10 EDU 10.0.14393 zum Einsatz. Im Geräte-Manager erscheint unter USB-Controller "Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible-Hostcontroller – 1.0 (Microsoft)", "USB-Root-Hub (xHCI)" und "USB Verbundgerät". Hab schon mehrfach versucht die Treiber zu entfernen und neu zu installieren, aber keinen Erfolg. Auch mit Ubuntu 16.04 LTS als Live System werden keine USB2 Geräte an den USB3 Ports erkannt. 

Wenn ich beispielsweise die USB 2.0-Maus am USB 3.0 Port anschließe, leuchtet auch der Laser an der Unterseite, aber Windows erkennt kein Gerät (kein Gerät mit Ausrufezeichen, kein Geräusch). Auch andere Geräte mit Indikator blinken, werden aber nicht erkannt.

Funktionieren tun dagegen ein USB 3.0-Stick und eine USB 3.0 Festplatte - wie bereits erwähnt- an allen drei USB Ports.

Ich hab bereits die neuste BIOS-Version und alle Treiber die auf der Lenovo-Seite zu dem Produkt angeboten werden installiert, leider ohne irgendeinen Erfolg.

Hat jemand möglicherweise eine Lösung? Ich hab echt keine Idee mehr woran das liegen könnte.


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2016)

*AW: USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Also wenn das selbst mit Ubuntu nicht funktioniert, dann tippe ich da eher auf einen Hardwarefehler. Hab hier auch ein Yoga (allerdings ein 460er) und alle USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren hier, egal an welchem USB 3.0 Anschluss. Mach doch mal eine Supportanfrage bei Lenovo auf.


----------



## enux (24. November 2016)

*AW: USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Blöde Frage, aber hast du die USB 2-Maus mal am USB 2 Port getestet? Ansonsten könntest du mal schauen, ob es im BIOS-setup einen Legacymodus für die USB 3-Ports gibt. Einen Versuch ist es wert...


----------



## MDXDave (24. November 2016)

*AW: USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Na klar, wie gesagt ALLE Geräte funktionieren am USB2.0 Port, aber nur die USB3.0 Geräte am 3.0 Port. Im BIOS kann man USB Legacy aktivieren, was aber keinerlei Veränderungen bringt (Standard war aktiviert).  

Hab das Yoga heute über Amazon zur Reparatur einschicken lassen, mal schauen ob hier wirklich ein Hardwaredefekt vorliegt. Ne andere Idee hab ich auch nicht mehr 🤔


----------



## MDXDave (30. November 2016)

*AW: USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Hab das Gerät wieder zurückbekommen - funktioniert nun wieder. Leider hat Regenersis/Medion aber nicht geschrieben was defekt war, aber Hauptsache es geht wieder


----------



## enux (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Danke für die Info, dann war es also tatsächlich defekt.


----------



## Kusanar (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Oft hört man von den Leuten ja nix mehr, wenn das Problem mal erledigt ist


----------



## MDXDave (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: USB 2.0 Geräte funktionieren nicht an USB 3.0 Ports*

Ja das nervt mich selbst wenn ich nach Problemlösungen suche 😂


----------

